# Places to go in Boston?



## UCChemE05 (Mar 15, 2012)

One of my buddies is getting married this summer and wants to have his bach. party in Boston. We'll be there for three nights.

For those familiar with the town, can you recommend any places to eat or to visit at night? Several of us going are pretty into craft beers so we'll be attending at least one session of the American Craft Brew Festival at the Seaport WT Center. Unfortunately the accommodations haven't been booked yet so I don't know where we'll be staying. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## tkern (Mar 15, 2012)

Sweet Cheeks near Fenway for great bbq and beer. Bukowskis off Boylston back bay for a great beer selection. Brendan Behan in jamaica plain for a relaxed bar. Toro in the South end for tapas.


For a nicer dining experience thats not too expensive: Ten Tables in JP or Hungry Mother in Cambridge


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. Those places look excellent. How is the public transportation out to JP and Cambridge from around Downtown?


----------



## tkern (Mar 16, 2012)

Easy. The subway is red, green, orange and they all meet downtown. Only the green line splits into B,C,D,E lines and you probably wont have to worry about them, but they're straight forward too. Red line will take you to the major spots in Cambridge. To JP is orange line and a ten minute walk to anything worth seeing. Also the 39 bus (I think, its been awhile) goes from downtown to JP and that just goes up and down one road.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 16, 2012)

Can't get much easier than that. Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 17, 2012)

Drink, if you like craft cocktails.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 17, 2012)

Drink's website has a bit to be desired but the from online review and their facebook page, it seems very similar to the Patterson House in Nashville (awesome place I'd recommend to anyone who likes cocktails) I'm definitely suggesting it for "the list"!


----------



## jmforge (Mar 17, 2012)

So you are going to Boston for a bachelor party and wanting to find craft beers? Is your wife reading these posts?:biggrin:


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 17, 2012)

Well bach. party type activities are much easier to find on Google maps than local favorites :groucho:


----------



## tkern (Mar 17, 2012)

There are two strip clubs in Boston. Around the corner from them as a couple good bars called Intermission Tavern (higher class) and The Tam (dive). Also Rock Bottom is a block away and they're a brewery/restaurant.


----------



## jmforge (Mar 18, 2012)

True, but i think that i should point out that throwing up expensive food and drink seems like a bit of a waste. :biggrin:


UCChemE05 said:


> Well bach. party type activities are much easier to find on Google maps than local favorites :groucho:


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 19, 2012)

tkern said:


> There are two strip clubs in Boston. Around the corner from them as a couple good bars called Intermission Tavern (higher class) and The Tam (dive). Also Rock Bottom is a block away and they're a brewery/restaurant.



Excellent to know, thanks!. TBH, the less time I spend in a strip club the better but at least if we go, it sounds like there's stuff in the area to hit up at the same time.



******* said:


> True, but i think that i should point out that throwing up expensive food and drink seems like a bit of a waste. :biggrin:



Well doesn't that just mean its easier to justify spending more b/c you get to "enjoy" it 2x? 



I found the The Publick House & Monk's Cell and Sunset Grill & Tap on BeerAdvocate. They both seem worth hitting up.


----------



## barbarajones444 (Jul 12, 2012)

If your into craft beers, I have a few really good Boston restaurants for you. Sunset Grille & Tap has the largest bottle selection on the East Coast. Need I say more? Also, Meadhall in Cambridge and Yard House near Fenway.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2012)

i know this thread is old, but i wanted to throw out a plug for strip t's ( http://stripts.com/ )... i had a chance to meet the chef a couple of weeks ago and he's a pretty cool guy. Seems like their restaurant is going places. If anyone is in the boston area, check it out.

#shameless plug


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 6, 2012)

I am going to bump this thread once again, especially since I just read the other Boston Chef thread. But anyhow, I just arrived today in Boston and will be staying until Wednesday afternoon. Rented an apartment on Beacon St.

Any suggestions for good eats in town that are easily accessible without a car (and casual)? Nothing too fancy as I am with child and stroller is my mode of transport. Also, lunch places during the day would be great. 

I was here a few years ago and I ate some oysters at B&G and dined at some hole in the wall Italian place. Just looking for something interesting and good. No strong preferences really. 

And after Boston I am heading up to Portland, ME for a few days. Good food up there too I hear. 

k.


----------



## lumo (Oct 6, 2012)

k. 
What part of Beacon St. are you staying at?


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 6, 2012)

113.

k.

edit: off of Boston Public Garden.


----------



## lumo (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't have kids and don't get out a whole lot beside late nights but this is what comes to mind...hopefully others will chime in.

You're across the park from China town, mmmm but eat at your own risk

If you like oysters and raw seafood I would recommend Neptune Oysters in the North End over [email protected], small and no reservations 
Also in the North End is Pizzeria Regina, my first real job was with these guys 

Back Bay near your apartment:
Tico @ 222 Berkeley St....casual American restaurant with Spanish and Latin influence. Lunch is sandwiches, tacos and entrees...dinner is a big selection of small plates, plus, brunch starts at 11 on Sunday....duck confit and poblano hash with poached eggs and chipotle hollandaise or the breakfast burrito...yup. Hopefully by tomorrow night Happy's Pale Ale will be on tap, unfiltered wheat/ West Coast style pale ale hybrid I collaborated on with a local brewer.

Via Matta @ 79 Park Plaza....not so casual but no where near stuffy or formal. Authentically inspired Italian

Parish Cafe on Boylston, had some good, had some bad, sandwiches created by local chefs and nice beer selection

Fenway
Sweet Cheeks, BBQ, unreal bisquits, great beer
Happy's, family friendly
El Pelon, tacos and burritos

Cambridge has a bunch of new stuff I unfortunately have not had time to check out. 
Firebrand Saints I remember was good but evenings and dinner might be tough with a baby
Area 41 is supposed to be good pizza

Brookline
Cutty's, five minute walk outside of Brookline Village, good sandwiches, I like

Let me know if you hit up Tico, Via Matta or Happy's for some forum member appreciation

Luis


----------



## tkern (Oct 7, 2012)

If you hit up Sweet Cheeks, shoot me a message and I'll let the chef and sous know you're coming. If you happen to be without the kid for a while swing by Bukowskis near Bolyston and Mass ave. Great beer.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. I have a lot of wandering to do while the wife is at a conferences, so I should easily hit some of those up.

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 8, 2012)

I ate at Tico today, and it was very good. I had the spicy duck confit hash with poached eggs. My daughter had a side of bacon and the fruit plate 

In the evening we ate at Erbaluce (Italian). It was a little fancier than I was wanting to do, but we went late so things were slowing down for them and it was pretty relaxed. They didn't even mind my daughter's new eating technique. She has been using a Polly Pocket toy (think very skinny girl action figure) as her chop sticks. I'm a wee bit astonished how well she can eat with that thing. I finished the night with a nice grappa. 

k.


----------

